

Things to consider about Technical Debt - edw519
http://xndev.blogspot.com/2008/05/my-position-on-tech-debt-i.html

======
ambition
The trouble with technical debt is that it can be the right business decision
to take those shortcuts.

Let's say you choose to take the extra few weeks or months to build a more
maintainable, properly factored, fully tested system that will be easier to
change for the next release. Let's say your biggest competitor chooses to ship
right away instead. Let's say your competitor gains market share and locks in
customers in the time you gave them.

On the road to the next release, your maintainability advantage doesn't matter
if you go bankrupt or if your customers' switching costs are high.

~~~
wmf
Very few people suggest that you should _never_ take on technical debt. But
you should consciously choose to do it and there should be a reason, just like
there has to be a reason for financial debt.

